# 1987 Nissan D21 Pickup Z24 rough idle



## Anthony marsh (Apr 4, 2020)

Truck will start and drive but wont stay running I tried to check codes on my truck how do you tell what codes your getting both red and green lights come on when i turn on the computer... i got 2 slow lights then 3 , 4 , 5 , 1 fast


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

That's telling you to select Mode 1, 2, 3, 4 or 5.

Follow this link for videos and code breakdowns: 






[VIDEO] Checking Error Codes - Infamous Nissan - Hardbody / Frontier Forums


[VIDEO] Checking Error Codes Hardbody Forum (D21)



www.infamousnissan.com





Other issues that could cause idling problems like you described are incorrect Ignition Timing or Vacuum Leaks.


----------



## Anthony marsh (Apr 4, 2020)

I got a code 43 in mode 3 self diagnosing


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

Code 43 :

43 Throttle Position Sensor

You can find information on this website about that code. Be sure to check the ground wires and loose connections. 

Sorry for the late reply. We have been without power for a few days.


----------



## Anthony marsh (Apr 4, 2020)

No problem will check that thanks


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

Anthony marsh said:


> No problem will check that thanks


The Z24i also has the wax idle solenoid. It is part of the throttle assembly and gets too dirty function sometimes. You might try searching for how to clean it.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

With the OBD I systems, codes will stay in there until erased, so take it with a grain of salt because it could be an old code. I would test the fuel pressure and also make sure the intake gasket isn't bad. It's not uncommon for an intake gasket to fail on a NAPZ engine and create a large vacuum leak. These engine would also blow the head gasket between cylinders, so removing the spark plugs and doing a compression test would be a good idea (Note: just remove one bank of spark plugs if you have the 8-plug ignition system).


----------



## Anthony marsh (Apr 4, 2020)

Okay after messing with the truck a bit i found that messing with the maf sensor wires that the truck seemed to run different as if maybe the wires are bad or something it would go from going in and out to tryna run smoothly ... would should i take my next step ... also i now have codes 12,13,42,43 popping up now havent done compression test yet will have to go get stuff to do that


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

Anthony marsh said:


> Okay after messing with the truck a bit i found that messing with the maf sensor wires that the truck seemed to run different as if maybe the wires are bad or something it would go from going in and out to tryna run smoothly ... would should i take my next step ... also i now have codes 12,13,42,43 popping up now havent done compression test yet will have to go get stuff to do that


Please see the reply I left you on Infamous:






Z24 87 d21 throws 43 code - Page 3 - Infamous Nissan - Hardbody / Frontier Forums


Z24 87 d21 throws 43 code Hardbody Forum (D21)



www.infamousnissan.com


----------

